# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Hệ điều hành > Linux > English Room >  7 Linux Podcasts You Need to Listen To

## trangtrinoithat

There are a lot of podcasts about Linux out there. But which ones are worth listening to?

If you’re a die-hard Linux user, or a command-line newbie, you’re going to find something worth listening to in this list of seven download-worthy Linux podcasts.

*The Linux Action Show*


How can I not mention the Linux Action Show? Quite frankly, they’re one of the most widely listened to, and most relevant Linux podcasts out there.


Episodes come out on a weekly basis, and it’s produced by the formidable Jupiter Broadcasting Network, who already produce a number of well-known and loved tech podcasts, like Coder Radio and Tech Talk Today.

Although they can be on the long side (episodes routinely last longer than two hours), they’re jam-packed with Linux news, tips, and banter. You can download episodes here, and even stream them on YouTube.

*FLOSS Weekly*


The TWIT (This Week in Tech) network is probably the largest podcast (sorry, _netcast_) network in the world. You’re probably familiar with some of the bigger names who host shows there, like Leo Laporte, Steve Gibson, and Professor Jeff Jarvis.

One of the jewels in the TWIT Crown is FLOSS Weekly, hosted by Randal Schwartz (he literally wrote the book on the PERL programming language) and Aaron Newcomb.


What I like about this show is how it doesn’t shy away from the nitty-gritty of Linux and software development, but Newcomb and Schwartz have a natural chemistry that makes these (often) dry topics both deeply engaging and interesting. Plus, since it’s a TWIT podcast, the production values are astronomical. I’m a fan.

You can watch videos of the shows on the FLOSS Weekly website, and download episodes through your preferred podcast aggregator. If you need a recommendation for a Linux podcast manager, check out these six awesome clients.

*The Linux Reality Podcast*


The last episode of Chess Griffin’s Linux Reality podcast aired in 2008. That’s almost eight years ago. But despite that, it still feels utterly relevant.

In thirty minutes, Griffin took something intrinsically related to Linux (like Shell Scripting, or how the VIM text editor works), and broke it down to the very basics. He would clearly and plainly explain how something works and why you should care, much like we do at MakeUseOf.

It was so simple, even a High School student could understand it. I know because I actually serendipitously came across it when I was in my final years of High School. This podcast actually introduced me to Linux.

Although no new episodes have been made for a really long time, you can still download an ISO file of every show on Archive.org – the Internet Archive. Griffin himself has seemingly left the tech space. He’s now a practicing attorney in Raleigh, South Carolina at the law firm of Kirschbaum, Nanney, Keenan, Griffin, P.A.

*Linux Voice*


If you wanted a Linux podcast with a pronounced British flair, you’re going to love Linux Voice. It’s the official podcast of the Linux Voice magazine, with most of the hosts coming from that publication’s editorial staff.


The Linux Voice Podcast is a weekly overview of news and events in the Linux world, although they frequently cross over into talking about the Internet of Things, Security, and Privacy issues. Shows generally last for an hour, making them ideal for listening while communing.

Episodes can be downloaded from the Linux Voice website, and viewed on the Linux Voice YouTube channel.

*Going Linux*


With episodes stretching back to 2007, Going Linux is one of the oldest Linux podcasts around who still produce episodes. It’s also perhaps one of the most useful for beginners.

Shows tend to be short and sweet (about 12 to 15 minutes), and tend to be angled at helping users switch to Linux from other operating systems, through practical advice that’s presented in a gentle and approachable fashion. Again, this is really similar to what we do here at MakeUseOf.

But what I really like about Going Linux (despite its unique angle) is the fact that the presenters don’t take themselves too seriously. They laugh, and they joke, and they have a good time. The end result is that their shows feel less like you’re being lectured by an authority, and as a result are more entertaining.

*MintCast*


Linux Mint is one of the most widely used Linux distributions in the world. For many people, it’s even usurped Ubuntu as their distro of choice. There’s a lot to love about Mint; from its tried-and-tested Linux security, to its intuitive and deeply familiar look-and-feel. At first glances, it almost looks like Windows XP. Almost.

So, it makes sense that there’s a podcast themed around Linux Mint. It’s called MintCast, and it’s excellent.


For the most part, it’s a standard Linux news podcast, with a strong emphasis on Linux Mint, although the three hosts often meander into other topics. Episodes are produced on a semi-regular basis, with episodes frequently going past the two-hours mark.

But what I like most about MintCast is the near-encyclopedic understanding of Linux that the hosts possess. Between the three of them, there’s decades of experience, and that shows in the way they’re able to talk authoritatively and confidently on Linux-related topics.

*The Linux Outlaws Podcast*


Much like the Linux Reality Podcast, the Linux Outlaws Show was discontinued a couple of years ago. That said, the back-catalogue remains online, and is still worth listening to.

Hosted by German tech-writer Fabian Scherschel and Liverpool-based writer and broadcaster Dan Lynch, the Linux Outlaws Show enjoyed a solid seven year run. What set it apart was it how effortlessly it toed the line between being informative and entertaining. Reviews and analysis was accompanied with banter and even reviews of beer.


Although the show has been “off the air” for some time now, the catalogue of episodes remain online on YouTube, and to download.

*Any Recommendations?*


For more podcast inspiration, check out MakeUseOf’s top twenty podcasts of 2015. And if you’re a die-hard gamer, a voracious consumer of books, or just really thrifty, we have some compelling podcast recommendations for you.

And if you’re so inclined, it’s really easy to start your own podcast, and our own Joel Lee explained how to record a podcast using Linux software.

*Have you got any recommendations? Listen to any awesome Linux podcasts? Tell me about them in the comments below!*

----------

